

Ask HN: MOOCs taken in 2012, planned for 2013 - lazydon

2012 shall be hailed as the year of the MOOCs. Just wanted to check what fellow HNers were upto in 2012 and what are their plans for self-education via MOOCs in 2013.<p>Here's my modest little list:<p>Done in 2012:
1. Sebastian Thrun's ST101: Introduction to Statistics @ Udacity
2. Martin Odersky's Functional Programming Principles in Scala @Coursera 
3. Few Sal Khan's videos on finance and economics @Khan Academy<p>Enrolled (so far) for 2013 with Coursera:
1. Game Theory (starts on Jan 7th)
2. Financial Engineering and Risk Management (Feb)
======
digitalzombie
2011 - first ML course with Professor Andrew Ng @ coursera (octave)

2012 - First Stat 1 Professor Conway @ coursera (R)

2013 -

Computational Methods for Data Analysis @ coursera (R) or Data analysis (R)

NLP @ Coursera (hoping python)

Computer Vision @ Coursera (octave [hopeful for python])

Fundamentals of Personal Financial Planning (I think I'm going to just enroll
in it and download the video, I don't think I can keep up with this if I take
the other courses)

It's a lot and I might end up taking like 2 courses out of those listed but I
can dl the rest and wait for when time free up.

